# A good saw choice



## aandabooks (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello All,

I posted this question quite a while ago over the chainsaw forum. I figured I'll post it here because there seems to be a slight difference in the type of people that populate this forum. Here is the question:

If you had $400 to spend on a good firewood saw, which one saw would you chose?

When I posted this over on the chainsaw forum, all of my original choices that fit the most power for the money seemed to be power-to-weight problems. And I got alot of suggestions for saws that simply didn't fit the budget. (Stihl MS361) Here's the deal, nearest Dolmar dealer is 45 miles and Husky dealer is 33 miles away. Within that range I can easily hit 7-8 Stihl dealers. One of which I know from recommedation has excellent service technicians. Alot of you seem to be practical about using the saw as a tool to cut wood more than a collector piece or something to lineup and take pictures of. So I am seeking your opinions.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Woodsrover (Dec 1, 2007)

Pretty hard to to beat a Husky 350 for your price range. Under $350 and use the change for a helmet or a pair of chaps.

jim


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 1, 2007)

*I am going to stick with my 5100*

reply.. I have said it before and I will say it again. for under 400 bones can not beat em.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 1, 2007)

So you'd take a Husky 350 over a Stihl 310? 10 more cc's and I'd be maxing out the budget. Anything I buy will run a 18" bar mostly but a larger option would be nice for the occasional larger than 30" tree. 

I should probably mention that I don't carry a saw more than 10 feet without cutting wood and I am currently using a Craftsman 42cc-18" and Poulan 2775 Farmhand 16/20". Occasionally for limbing a Homelite XL2 12". As you can tell anything in the price range I'm thinking would be massive improvements.

The Dolmar is highly recommended but the distance to the nearest dealer is a little far.

Matt


----------



## upandcommer (Dec 1, 2007)

my new theory is the bigger the saw the faster i can enjoy my woodstove. That being said I just nabbed a jonsereds 920 for 250 with a 24" bar then went to baileys and nabbed a 30 incher and a chain and still stayed under the $300 dollar mark. If you can lug the weight it will cut so fast you could have two guys loading and they would be burried in wood before you emptied the tank. Just throwing it out there so you don't overlook the used saw market.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 1, 2007)

I've thought about the used market but ebay has been the only place that I've really looked and I've heard bad stories about buying used on there. The other option would be to start calling/visiting saw shops to see what they have used.

The other thing is that I am looking for good dealer support.

Matt


----------



## cuttinstuff (Dec 1, 2007)

Most will try to tell you to get a pro saw, and there is a reason for it, but you dont really NEED a pro saw... If I were you I would hit 3 or 4 of the Stihl dealers close to you, look at each saw they have in your price range and decide which one will work best for you, then I would shop the dealers and get the best price on that saw that I could. I would not be afraid to give a FEW extra dollars if I found a dealer that I really liked, but for the most part money is the determining factor.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 1, 2007)

For what fits in my budget at a Stihl dealer it is the 290, 310 and by stretching it the 390. None of these saws seem to be well regarded around here. A guy at work that I have cut with in the past just bought a 310 20" brand new and I made a few cuts with it. It blows away anything I run. That would then get me into the 60 cc class.

The other saw that I'm hearing alot of talk about on here is the new 346xp. It would fit right around my $400 mark and would get me into a pro saw.

Matt


----------



## Peacock (Dec 1, 2007)

Get a Stihl 270 or 280. I've had a 310 and it is a nice saw. That being said, the 270/280 has a much more usable powerband, is lighter, easier on fuel, has better filtration and is smoother.

They really are a nice saw. I bucked up some white ash this morning with mine doing full bar cuts with the .325 18" bar. Mine has responded nicely to a very minor muffler mod.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 1, 2007)

I was in a Stihl dealer yesterday. Actually John Deere but they carry a few Stihls new. I was wondering why the 280 is the same as the 310 in price. Less power and less weight but the same money. It is not a pro saw.

Matt


----------



## tree md (Dec 1, 2007)

Can't beat a Husky on your budget...


----------



## Stihl here (Dec 1, 2007)

Stihl ms280 would get my vote also for a $400 firewood saw.


----------



## cuttinstuff (Dec 1, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> For what fits in my budget at a Stihl dealer it is the 290, 310 and by stretching it the 390. None of these saws seem to be well regarded around here. A guy at work that I have cut with in the past just bought a 310 20" brand new and I made a few cuts with it. It blows away anything I run. That would then get me into the 60 cc class.
> 
> The other saw that I'm hearing alot of talk about on here is the new 346xp. It would fit right around my $400 mark and would get me into a pro saw.
> 
> Matt


 I just bought a 346xp, I like it to say the least, it would be a good choice. You strike me as a guy who just wants to cut some wood sometimes and dont want to get into the chainsaw thing the way some do. That is why I made the recommendation I did. Stihl makes a good saw whether a pro saw or not, the difference between a pro saw and a homeowner is going to be the power to weight ratio and the materials they are made of. If you are going to drive 33 miles to the Husky dealer then go ahead and visit the Dolmar dealer as well, the 5100 is an excellent saw from what I hear.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 1, 2007)

A member of AS has a Dolmar 7900 on ebay that looks like will go for around the 400 mark...I'd trust the saw will be in the condition he states.
I'd have bought it instead of the 2159 Johnny I purchased if he'd have posted it on the TP a couple weeks sooner.


----------



## TonyG (Dec 1, 2007)

*I own a few saws,*

the 361 is the best of the bunch...great all around saw. Not too heavy that you can't de-limb with it, powerful enough to buck up some large wood.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Dec 1, 2007)

Matt

In the FWIW dept. 
A couple of weeks ago I decided I needed a top handle saw. I was leaning towards a Husky or Dolmar based upon dealer support in my local area. On a whim I stopped at the lawn and garden dealer that I deal with who also carries Stihl. They carry the full line but do not support it in terms of parts all that well. Their core business is homeowner and landscape. The manager of the shop is one of my best friend's brother I've known him for 30 years.
To make a short story longer, he gave me a great deal on a MS192 because he had 3 in stock and wanted to move one. The point of the story, and there is one, I looked overhead of the saw display and he had to have 8 or 9 MS290's in the box in stock. When I asked him why so many he just grinned and said that's only half of them. He told me he probably sells 4 or 5 MS290 with 18 inch bars to every one sale of any other Stihl model. I said your kidding right. He said nope that's the saw I sell. It meets the needs of my customers, I see very few, if any back for repair other than dull chain and they're extremely tolerant of folks that don't know much about or run a saw other than cutting a couple of cords a year.
I guess the point of this long winded post is simply, the MS 290 is in your price range, and will do the job you ask reliably. 
If you've got a good Stihl dealer, and it sounds like you do, the MS 290 will probably meet your needs very well.
All that said, within your budget I'd still strongly consider the Dolmar 5100 as a contender.
Just remember in your $400 budget to include extra chain(s), files, mix, b&c, and some PPE.
Sorry for being long winded hopefully there's some useful info in there.

Good Luck


----------



## cuttinstuff (Dec 1, 2007)

Well put..


----------



## Peacock (Dec 1, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> I was in a Stihl dealer yesterday. Actually John Deere but they carry a few Stihls new. I was wondering why the 280 is the same as the 310 in price. Less power and less weight but the same money. It is not a pro saw.
> 
> Matt



It is better built. Re-read my previous post. I've had both and would take the 280 over a 310 in a heartbeat. 

Nothing wrong with the 290/310/390 though.


----------



## grandpatractor (Dec 2, 2007)

ericjeeper said:


> reply.. I have said it before and I will say it again. for under 400 bones can not beat em.



+1
I believe its the best bang for the buck in that price range. Its one fun saw to cut with:greenchainsaw:


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 2, 2007)

*you could always buy a used saw from someone here.*

i have some for sale in your price range.nothing wrong with them,just thinning the herd.

just a thought,not trying to hi jack.


----------



## Dok (Dec 2, 2007)

My stock answer is Husky 350. Great saw for the price. Good power to weight ratio. I've been beating mine for six years and no problems. 

Since dealer support is important and you have Stihl dealers nearby, I would suggest you go with Stihl. The MS290 is a fine firewood saw. The power to weight ratio doesn't excite the enthusiasts around here but for a firewood saw it will last a long time and be dependable. It will out run anything you have now. If you can get a deal on a larger Stihl consumer saw go for it. Go to your local Stihl dealer and handle some saws and ask lots of questions. I don't think you could go wrong with anything in their lineup. 

Brad


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 2, 2007)

Like I said earlier, I ran a ms310 for a few cuts and the weight of it doesn't bother me. I don't carry my saws though. Everywhere I cut, I can drive right up to the tree and start cutting. Even when I can't get the truck into the field, the 4-wheeler will.

I can swing in and buy a 350 at the farm stores for around $300 or order one online from norwalk and get some free chains but i won't be gaining by not buying from a dealer that I can go back to. All I'm looking for is the best saw for the money with good dealer support. I even stopped by an old Husky dealer a couple miles away, he hasn't been a dealer for 20 years but still works on all brands of saws. He's 87 years old. When I asked him what brand I should be buying, even he said Stihl because of the lack of Husky dealers.

Matt


----------



## Dok (Dec 2, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> Like I said earlier, I ran a ms310 for a few cuts and the weight of it doesn't bother me. I don't carry my saws though. Everywhere I cut, I can drive right up to the tree and start cutting. Even when I can't get the truck into the field, the 4-wheeler will.
> 
> I can swing in and buy a 350 at the farm stores for around $300 or order one online from norwalk and get some free chains but i won't be gaining by not buying from a dealer that I can go back to. All I'm looking for is the best saw for the money with good dealer support. I even stopped by an old Husky dealer a couple miles away, he hasn't been a dealer for 20 years but still works on all brands of saws. He's 87 years old. When I asked him what brand I should be buying, even he said Stihl because of the lack of Husky dealers.
> 
> Matt



There you go! Having a good dealer close is important, especially if you don't own a whole bunch of saws. When you need some little part the day before you are going cutting you will be kicking yourself for getting a saw from a dealer 30mi away. I used to have one saw and rely on wood to heat our house. In that situation the dealer is the most important choice, the saw model second. 

It sounds like you have more than one Stihl dealer near you, so try them all. Ask them about parts availability. You want a dealer that stocks the parts and if they have to order a part won't charge you shipping. My local dealer gets two shipments a week, so long as a special order can wait for one of those regular shipments they don't charge me shipping. 

Find out about turn around times for repairs and ask them when their busy seasons are. A slow turn around isn't necessarily a bad thing. My dealer has a several week turn around in the fall, but thats because they are the best around and all the pros use them. I once had an oil pump go out, my only saw, and I needed wood for heat. Despite being backlogged for weeks, once they knew my situation they turned the saw around in one work week. They knew I bought the saw from them, I bought all my supplies from them and were willing to help me out. Pick the dealer then get the most saw you can afford. I don't think Stihl has a stinker in their lineup, but the 290, 210 and 390 are all good. 

Brad


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 2, 2007)

I and my logger friends prefer Stihl - feel they are very reliable.

I like the purchasing experience with Stihl because their model numbers go up with weight, power, and price. So I can choose the lighest weight with the most power. Or choose the most power for the price. Easy to see the differences on their chart...

Stihl chart...
http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/comparison.html

Then Stihl has a safety and maintenance DVD which is fantastic. Get that at a dealer or here...
http://www.stihlusa.com/information/info_lit_video.html


----------



## rickyrooster (Dec 2, 2007)

If you can work on saws your self you can get a lot more saw for the money.I like to pick up 266,268,272 huskys or 625,630,or 670 jonsereds. there easy to work on,easy to find parts for,and fairly cheap. You will then have a top notch pro saw and have 60cc's to 72cc's which will put you way ahead of the smaller saws you are talking about. You will also have a saw that will pull a 24 to 32" bar if need be. On flee bay you can get a piston & ring kit for around 35.00,a gasket set for 10.00, bearings run 16.00 for the pair,seals for around 11.00,carb kit for 10.00. If you get a complete parts saw for less than 200.00 you can have a saw running like new for less than 300.00 and have around a 5hp to 6hp saw by just doing a muffler mod to any of the above saws after rebuilding it. Plus as a added bonus by being a member of this site you have a wealth of information rite here from the other member willing to help you with any problem you might run in to while working on any saw. Good luck with your discision! Rick.


----------



## CharlieG (Dec 2, 2007)

How about the New Edition 346XP (50cc). It's $399, or thereabouts, at Baileys, Alamia, or Norwalk Power Equipment. A professional grade saw at 3.4 HP in your price range. That will get you out of the gate quick enough.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 2, 2007)

The 346xp is a saw that I have been really considering. It is a matter of finding a dealer that has them or can get the new edition at a reasonable price. It seems the consensus on AS is that it should be right up there with the 5100.

Matt


----------



## WVhunter (Dec 2, 2007)

In that price range I like something like a Stihl 260, 270 or 280, but that Dolmar 5100 is probably the way to go. IMHO.
Tom


----------



## computeruser (Dec 3, 2007)

I laughed when I read the other thread - the 361 is not the solution for every problem! Especially where there is a budget involved.

If I was limited to $400 and needed a saw to cut firewood with, I'd try to find a good used Stihl 038, 044, 046 or something like that. Sure, it would be heavier than necessary for a lot of the smaller stuff, but at least I wouldn't be tapped out on the bigger stuff. I would try my darnedest to buy a good used saw, since they tend to give a much bigger bang for your buck.

But if I was stuck buying new and wanted to take advantage of my local Stihl dealer network, I would take a look at Stihl's 290 and 310. These would make better firewood saws, in my opinion, than any Husqvarna 350 or Stihl 260, neither of which I find to have that much speed or grunt despite their popularity as firewood saws. Having put a fair bit of time on the 290, I think it is underrated for non-professional firewood duty, and what it lacks in power-to-weight will be made up for in reliability.

I know a lot of guys get by just fine with a 50cc/3hp saw for firewood, but I think it may have a lot to do with how you're getting your firewood. If you're dropping a small/medium sized tree or cutting up deadfall, working the entire tree with one saw, then it might make sense to use a 11lb 50cc saw. But if you're going to be taking on bigger trees, or blocking up straight logs of 12"+ diameter, the 50cc saw will get a bit tedious if you have any quantity of cutting to do. By way of example, I blocked up and split a hair under a full cord of 12-16" ash and maple logs yesterday, taking them from the 48" lenghts they showed up in and cut them to 18". Half of the cutting was done with my Husqvarna 154 (a hot 50cc class saw, 3.8hp) and the other half was done with a Dolmar 7900 (79cc, 6.5hp+). The 154 was quite capable at this sort of cutting, but I definitely wouldn't want to have to ask it to run a longer bar and cut big stuff.

At the end of the day, a nice used saw (or steal on a NOS saw...) is probably a better way to spend $400 for an all-around firewood saw. Otherwise, a slower-revving, torqey saw like the Stihl MS290 or MS310 would be a good choice given the number of Stihl dealers in your area.



If you can find a good one at Home Depot's rental department, you could bring TWO home for about $400:






A smaller saw can do firewood duty, but it won't be quick and will require more attention to keeping the saw in its peak powerband than you'd need to devote with a larger saw. This stack of ash and oak was blocked up with the 238se:





These saws cost less than $400 for the pair - the 238 was NOS and the 154 got a new piston/rings and a cylinder hone. The 154 cuts just about as quick as a Dolmar 5100s, at least in my hands:


----------



## rx7145 (Dec 3, 2007)

I got my MS 290 used for $250 from my local stihl dealer. I put a 20 bar and skip tooth chain on it, cuts fine for me. Would a 441 Mag cut faster/better? Sure. Do I want one? Yes. Will I get rid of my 290? Never. It's just too handy of a saw.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 3, 2007)

computeruser,

I fall a lot of the stuff that I cut. I've pretty much cleared out all of the dead fall stuff that I can get to or isn't entirely rotted away. Thanksgiving morning I took down a 20" white oak with my 16" Poulan in about 10 minutes. Proceeded to limb it and begin cutting back. When it came to bucking up the trunk, I got out the 18" Craftsman. Each cut took probably 3-4 minutes and I ended up with a total of 11 18" sections out of the trunk.

I spent just about 3 hours getting the tree cut up. What I have now may not be fast or efficient but it has gotten me by for 3 years. I'll still be keeping these saws for backups and incase I get stuck in a cut. That seems to happen to me atleast once per tree.

This is why I'm looking for the best firewood saw that I can find for the price. I will make whatever I buy work for me. I just want something reliable and with good power. A better saw should cut my cutting time and let me cut more for the time I have. 

I could spend more than my self-imposed/wife imposed budget for a saw but I don't really see the need and at some point of price it would not be cost effective to do so. I heat with wood to save money on energy costs. I don't sell any of the wood I cut and the more I spend on a saw the longer it will take to pay off in energy cost savings.

Matt


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh yeah,

It amazed me how at the beginning of the thread in the chainsaw forum I started out with alot of recommedations for the 5100 but by the end the 361 was about the only thing recommended even though it was $200 over budget.

Matt


----------



## cuttinstuff (Dec 3, 2007)

After reading your last post it sounds to me like you could use a saw bigger than 50cc. The Lowes Makita is a good idea. There are alot of saws in the 60cc range that would work well for you. The MS361 is supposed to be a great saw but there are others that can be had cheaper that will cut just as good or better. When I started cutting to heat my house several years ago a friend said I could cut all I want from his place {180 acres}. I bought a 50cc saw and started cutting a big ash that had already been felled, I made a few cuts and went right back to where I bought the saw and traded it in {Husky return policy} on the 365 special I have now, and never looked back, the difference is huge. You seem to watch your money close and that is a good thing, you already have a couple small saws so why buy another? If you can spend a little more and get a bigger pro saw you will save yourself some time, labor and probably some money in the long run because chances are you will end up with a bigger saw anyway.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 3, 2007)

In the end there's only so much you can buy new with $400. Your choices are fairly limited. I'd go with the biggest saw in the 290/310/390 class that will fit into your budget. They're not pro saws, but as it's been said, they're reliable. I have 2 friends with them, and one of them cuts for 3 households with it, and has for 4 years now. He never even got it tuned up for the first 3 years till I convinced him to take it back to the dealer for tuning and new filters.

Ian


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 3, 2007)

Personally, I think that I might be on the way to stretching the budget just a bit and buying the 390 with an 18" bar and looking towards a 24" on the side for big cuts. It would put me at 65cc and not be any heavier than the 290/310. Therefore a better power-to-weight ratio. Unless I can happen across something in the pro class just as large on the used market. I would be very leary about buying used on ebay so it will have to come from the local area trading paper. Before I lay down the money I would want to hear and see a used saw run.

Matt


----------



## computeruser (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, if you go the 390 route then you're looking at $500 +/- a few bucks, and that's getting you into pro-saw territory, and you've entered a pricepoint that expands your options substantially. I don't know that an MS390 would be my choice for how to spend $500. Incidentally, I just sold a low-hours Dolmar 7900 for $450, and it will easily outcut anything shy of 90cc while weighing about the same as the MS390. But like you said earlier, the presence of a lot of Stihl dealers in your area may be a deciding factor for you.

If you're at all amenable to mail order, Dolmar/Makita 6400/6401 can be had new for that price from Bailey's and it makes a super firewood saw. It has a lot of potential for future upgrades (79cc piston/cylinder bolts right up), and is a gutsy saw right out the box. Air filtration, anti-vibration, power, and ease of servicing are superior to the MS390. But you have no dealers for it nearby, so we're back to square one, in a sense.

As you're seeing, there is no "perfect" solution here. Each saw model or family or brand has its own set of trade-offs and compromises. So I guess the parting advice is to go buy something and cut some wood. If the saw works for you, then you're good to go. If not, sell it on eBay and try something else! That is, after all, the best way to find out if a particular tool will work for your purposes...


----------



## CharlieG (Dec 3, 2007)

I've looked at a lot of used saws, but was worried about the crapshoot of a saw with a troubled past that I prefer to by new.Yeah, I can fix it, but that adds up after a while. My Partner was a freebee and after a few parts-sparkplug and tank vent, a goodsharpening, and I was off bucking rounds. Replacing few fuel lines is one thing, a total rebuild after a straight gas run isn't! Buy new, whatever brand =MS290/Husky346/350/etc. Have fun


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Dec 3, 2007)

*+1*



ericjeeper said:


> reply.. I have said it before and I will say it again. for under 400 bones can not beat em.



Hands down... For $400 there's nothing out there that even comes close... You can bank on it...


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 4, 2007)

Buy a saw big enough to suit your purpose, in your price range and especially if you have 1 major saw be sure you have reliable service. Some saws retain resale value better then others and that could be an asset if you should decide to upgrade in the future.
If I had a very good dolmar-Makita servicing and well stocked dealer ,their saws would tempt me. If you have a very good Stihl dealer I do think it would be hard to go wrong with the ms280 or 310. If you are running a bar longer then 18 inch much I would pick the 310, otherwise the 280. I would say you more likely would want to keep it in the future if you upgraded with out trading then the 310 as it probably is more comfortable to run. Either saw seems to go high used on ebay very consistantly. A tree trimmer freind of mine went from an 346xp to an ms 280 about 3 years ago and the worst thing I heard him say of it is he really likes it. He has told that to at least 2 or 3 times.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 4, 2007)

Will the 5100 out cut a 310 both with 18" bars and brand new out of the box chains. I think I'm going to stop by a Dolmar Dealer in Peoria on Friday. The nearest one didn't stock the 5100 and didn't seem to interested in selling a saw that he would have to order when I checked with him. Also wanted prepayment before ordering one.

Matt


----------



## Dok (Dec 4, 2007)

My answer still holds assuming you just want to cut firewood, not hang around here and not get the chainsaw disease. Everyone's answer here is correct, you have to decide what is correct for you. 

A 60-70cc pro saw will change everything. You will leave more of the smaller branches behind and will concentrate on the larger rounds. The trees you choose to cut will be different. You will find you can fill your truck or whatever much faster by filling it with large rounds rather than lots of small stuff. In short, you will cut more wood in less time. 

If you want to go this route, start with a used pro saw. It will introduce you to the next level without wiping out twice your budget. Assuming you catch the chainsaw disease (I already see plenty of symptoms) you can probably sell that saw for close to what you paid for it. The time spent with the used saw will teach you a ton and your next purchase will be much more informed. 

Computeruser and others had some great points.  
Brad


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 4, 2007)

Dok,

My wife is always accusing me of getting into everything that interests me full-bore. If I don't curb an interest and put a limit on it early on, then it soon can spiral. As my name on this board and other internet places suggests, books are an interest. I began collecting 14 years ago and now have around 5,000 mint condition 1st edition hardbacks. 

After I started with the guns my wife cut me off before that one hit triple digits. If I don't continue to consider chainsaws to be a tool and nothing more, I could easily see myself becoming obsessed and having a garage full.

Don't even get me started on the 4-wheelers and the arguement that that caused.

I'm going to give the 5100 a look and hopefully a test run, check the local trading paper for a used ms360 in my price range and short of that stop at a couple of dealers and find a new 310/390 that I want to buy. After that I will have to limit my time on AS. Otherwise more powerful saws will become necessary.

Matt


----------



## boostnut (Dec 4, 2007)

Matt, who is the Dolmar dealer in Peoria? Thanks, Aaron


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 4, 2007)

Call-A-Tool Inc.
4236 N. New York Ave.
688-1941

I haven't called them yet but it looks like they might be a tool rental type place. I was going to call before I go.

Matt


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 4, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> My wife is always accusing me of getting into everything that interests me full-bore. If I don't curb an interest and put a limit on it early on, then it soon can spiral.



Sounds like me except I don't have the financial resources to get too far out of hand.

Ian


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay locally at my local repair shop they have Stihl MS310 with a 20 inch bar for $400 and they have a 290 with a 18 inch bar for around $350. World wide Stihl is #1 Husky is #2 according to what my dealer stated. I love my little Stihl MS 210 that I bought like four years ago I have cut some big s---- with it that was bigger than the saw is lol. I got smart and stopped using the Stihl chains and got my self woodsman pro chains for 8$ + shipping from http://www.baileysonline.com/ there chains are sharper and stronger than the Stihl chains the only thing is YOU MUST KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING because they do not have anti kick links in them.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 4, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Sounds like me except I don't have the financial resources to get too far out of hand.
> 
> Ian



Neither do I, hence the arguements and cutting off by the wife.

I have recently discovered the Oregon pro chains myself. I put some 20LP .325 .050 chains on my Poulan and they are way better. I have some 72LP chain on the way for the Craftsman. My days of one handed saw operation are over. 

The prices on the Stihls that you have are the same as they are here.

Matt


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 4, 2007)

Fair warning get rid of the poulan before it gets rid of you. Heres a tid bit of info for every one all Craftsman saws are intentionally made to substandard to cut costs and poulans are made to be just a bit better than them. Poulans are not meant to really be used with pro chains due to the lack of craftsmanship and safety issues.


----------



## bluequill56 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello from East Central Illinois. How far are you from Champaign? I'll toss in a vote for the 310. I had one before the saw bug bit me, and it's a great saw. I cut a ton of wood with it, and the friend I sold it to still uses it heavily. Neither of us have had a lick of trouble with it. If you take care of it she'll last you a life time. I'm fortunate to be able to play with bigger toys, but if I was limited to one saw and was just out to cut fire wood and had to stay within your budget constraint I'd get another 310 in a heartbeat. Tough as nails, very reliable, lots of grunt. You can bury a 20" bar in Oak, and it will just chug right along. I never have understood why the 290/310 get such a bad rap around here. OK, maybe a little heavier and a tad slower than comparable pro saws, but for the money you can't beat 'em. And Stihl has built an empire selling them. But once you get it, I'll bet your curiosity/obsesion trait will eventually get the best of you, then your signature will start to get some larger and larger numbers in it.... 
 
Regards,
Shane


----------



## bluequill56 (Dec 4, 2007)

Another thought on your self proclaimed obsessive trait. If you want to obsess on a budget, get obsessive about your chain sharpening. Not only is it a lot of fun, if you get a nice edge with the right angles on a hand full of quality chains you will be able to out cut most guys out there with any of the saws you are considering. That's probably as much of a consideration as which saw to put them on. 
Shane.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 5, 2007)

bluequill56,

I'm about 35 miles North of Peoria on Rt. 29. Just about an even 100 from Champaign. I live in Putnam.

Right now I have a guy at work sharpening my chains for me. Charges $1 per chain and the quality is pretty good. He has a nice bench grinder. He has shown me how to sharpen by hand but I need a lot of practice. 

Matt


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 5, 2007)

blackdoggy said:


> there chains are sharper and stronger than the Stihl chains


----------



## windthrown (Dec 5, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


>



+1 on that. I have run Oregon and Woods chains and others, and use mostly Stihl chains these days. No way a Woodsman chain stays sharper and is stronger than a Stihl chain. Oh, and I get the Stihl loops w/o the anti-kickback rakers in them too...


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Whoa*



blackdoggy said:


> Fair warning get rid of the poulan before it gets rid of you. Heres a tid bit of info for every one all Craftsman saws are intentionally made to substandard to cut costs and poulans are made to be just a bit better than them. Poulans are not meant to really be used with pro chains due to the lack of craftsmanship and safety issues.



I guess that means huskies are prolly like just barely a step above that since they are made at the same mfg facilities eh???

hehehehehehehehe

I just had to jab at that one...

 :sword:


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey don't shoot the messenger I am just telling you what I know and what I was told by a Stihl and Husky dealer.:taped:


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't worry Blackdoggy, if you head over to the chainsaw forum, every thread eventually devolves into a brand war.

Matt


----------



## pacman (Dec 5, 2007)

*1st year newbie*

This is my first year really using a chain saw . I bought myself a brand new stil 290 . I wanted something that was really going to be tuff because im a hard worker .This saw has really done the job . I never have used any other brand of saw. I just know that it starts when I need it to and cuts really good.I really have enjoied using it this year.I take two chains with me when I go cut . I dont know if it is good or bad but when one gets a little dull I clean out the saw and put the other chain on . After or when that chain gets dull it has been a long day cutting Whew ! im telling you !

Michael P


----------



## windthrown (Dec 6, 2007)

pacman said:


> This is my first year really using a chain saw . I bought myself a brand new stil 290 . I wanted something that was really going to be tuff because im a hard worker .This saw has really done the job . I never have used any other brand of saw. I just know that it starts when I need it to and cuts really good.I really have enjoied using it this year.I take two chains with me when I go cut . I dont know if it is good or bad but when one gets a little dull I clean out the saw and put the other chain on . After or when that chain gets dull it has been a long day cutting Whew ! im telling you !
> 
> Michael P



Not a bad way to do it. I carry a spare saw instead of a spare chain these days. A 361 and a 290 backup. One dull chain is about as much as I can fell and buck these days. The 290 is a good saw. At least that is what some of us in the Most Popular Stihl Chainsaw Sold Boat Anchor Club think, anyway. It is a real saw that will drive a real 3/8 bar and chain. Far better saw than my 025 and 250, which sells for almost as much.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys are better than me, I carry a sack full of chains and usually go through at least 2, usually 3 and that is with touching them up once with a file before changing them out. I'm bad about getting into dirt at the bottom of the cut. I was lowering a stump at my mom's place over thanksgiving and cut 1/2" deep into a chunk of sandstone before I noticed.... was thinking "dang this is one tough old stump". Didn't notice it there when I started out. "Rocked out" was an understatement for that chain. Amazing how tender that stump became when I stopped trying to burn a kerf though it.  

Ian


----------



## KMB (Dec 6, 2007)

bluequill56 said:


> but if I was limited to one saw and was just out to cut fire wood and had to stay within your budget constraint I'd get another 310 in a heartbeat.



Agreed. I was thinking the other day if I was in aandabooks situation...closest dealer being Stihl, brand new saw budget mentioned, wood size etc...I'd go with the 310 and 18" B&C (or 20"...a bit slower). I've run a 290 and for it's intended use, did fine, but I would think a 310 would be better. From my last few years of firewood cutting in Oak and other hardwood, I think a 60cc class saw is a minimum for starting out. When I was looking for a bigger saw (than my 260), folks told me to get a 70cc saw and I thought that would be to much for "just" firewood...but after I got one, I was glad I did! 60cc will get it done, but 70cc will get it done quicker. And...as you get into cutting more, your signature line will start to look like bluequill56's and others here  . Just my 2 bits.

Kevin


----------



## bluequill56 (Dec 8, 2007)

Matt,

Sooo?? What'd ya get?


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 8, 2007)

bluequill56 said:


> Hello from East Central Illinois. How far are you from Champaign? I'll toss in a vote for the 310. I had one before the saw bug bit me, and it's a great saw. I cut a ton of wood with it, and the friend I sold it to still uses it heavily. Neither of us have had a lick of trouble with it. If you take care of it she'll last you a life time. I'm fortunate to be able to play with bigger toys, but if I was limited to one saw and was just out to cut fire wood and had to stay within your budget constraint I'd get another 310 in a heartbeat. Tough as nails, very reliable, lots of grunt. You can bury a 20" bar in Oak, and it will just chug right along. I never have understood why the 290/310 get such a bad rap around here. OK, maybe a little heavier and a tad slower than comparable pro saws, but for the money you can't beat 'em. And Stihl has built an empire selling them. But once you get it, I'll bet your curiosity/obsesion trait will eventually get the best of you, then your signature will start to get some larger and larger numbers in it....
> 
> Regards,
> Shane


Saw snobs is the only way to explain it! I am also a saw snob, or Biased what ever you want to call it? as I do not like the 170/180 Stihls give me a poulan any day over one of those saws.I have seen a 390 Stihl used for 5 years at least 15 cords a year and never gave any trouble to the owner.Bottom line we all have opinions some like a certain saw some don't.


----------



## johnj7l (Dec 8, 2007)

nothing like a good stihl.


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 8, 2007)

Whom ever spoke up about the lazer sharp chains I wish you had spoken up sooner:censored: . Next time I order a pair of chains its gonna cost me $46 before S&H(instead of $16 per pair	:jawdrop, I am not getting any other chains now besides the lazer sharp ones due to that fantastic sales pitch. According to what the guy up in P.A. told me all of there chains are hard faced during production with carbide so they last 5X longer in dirty stuff and they last 10X longer in clean wood and there is no special tools required to sharpen them . So needless to say they are now the chains I will always order due to that carbide hard facing and the longevity especially since I am usually cutting up dirty wood.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing yet bluequill. I wasn't that impressed with the Dolmar. It is fast for the weight but with a good sharp chain on my Poulan 16" I can cut just about as fast at the same weight. Reliability is another issue. So it is off to find a Stihl dealer that I like and see if I can find a deal on a used 360 in my budget or a new 310. I haven't had a chance yet with the wife dragging me all over Christmas shopping.

Blackdoggy, before you go spending $23 per chain take a look at Ebay. There is a seller on there that sells the genuine Stihl chain in the box for $13 per with no shipping if you buy five. He only carries a few sizes though.

Matt


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 9, 2007)

I am not going back after regular chains now that I know I can get hard faced chains that last longer and are harder than normal chains.


----------



## Vibes (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Black dog, that Poulan he has is a good little saw. If the Craftsmen is the copy of the 2775 or 2800 it is also good. I think they quit maken those saws 10 to 15 years ago and if he's still using them whats that tell you.

I have a Poulan 2800 and its Craftsmen copy and they are both reliable saws. 

If all you got is Stihl dealers in your area, and they got something in your budget, and you like the guys there buy it. All these saws are good anymore and other than personal preferances, or nit picking weight issues they will all last you a long time if you take care of them. It always turns into a Chevy's better Fords better argument. Being your runnen an old Poulan I think you can take care of them.


----------



## Tazman1602 (Dec 10, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I posted this question quite a while ago over the chainsaw forum. I figured I'll post it here because there seems to be a slight difference in the type of people that populate this forum. Here is the question:
> 
> ...



Hey Matt,
I"ve cut firewood for a lot of years. I had a ten year layoff because propane was affordable but it isn't practical anymore so back to the old wood furnace.

My 27 year old McCollough Pro-Mac 610 cut thousands of cords for me.......however...........and it still runs like a scalded cat........but I'm 50 years old now and it feels like it wieghs a million pounds these days. So I just bought a new Husky 353 e-Tec and I love that saw. Price was under $400 ($369 'cause I know the dealer....) Cuts like crazy and runs all day.

Art


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 10, 2007)

Tazman,

The 353 is one of the Husky's that is on my list. About the same power and weight as the 350 but a few more dollars because of the magnesium case. The other two are the 346xp and the 359. The 359 is about the same power as the 460 without alot of the weight. A bit more money. If I could find a Husky dealer closer than 40 miles away it might move one of these saws ahead of a Stihl. Guy at work claims there is one in a small town right next to where I work but he is not listed on the Husqvarna website. Got to look further into that.

Thanks for the recommendation of the 353. Glad to hear your happy with your new saw.

Matt


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 10, 2007)

I was just about to say that there was no way a 359 has the power of a 460, but then realized that Husky makes a 460 too and that it is comparable.... LOL

Ian


----------



## Tazman1602 (Dec 10, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> Tazman,
> 
> If I could find a Husky dealer closer than 40 miles away ....................
> Matt



Yup. I hear that. Gasoline is still in the $3.20/gallon range up here in Michigan. Live close to the Mackinaw Bridge so we're WAY away from the cities........

Taz


----------



## stonykill (Dec 11, 2007)

*bigger is better*

If I only could have 1 saw.....hmmmn, can't imagine. I'm not a saw snob, they all make good saws, they all make bad saws. It's really that simple. For years all I had to cut with was an 026. It was a great saw and never , and I mean never let me down and cut much bigger wood than it was designed to at times. 
Now, I would never have a saw that small if I could only have 1. More often than not, I grab my p40, 66cc's. It gets the job done fast. You just can't beat power. 
So, If I were in your shoes, with stihl dealers everywhere, I'd stop at all of them, and get the biggest saw I could afford. Maybe one of them will have a used 60 to 70 cc saw in your price range. If they did, and the saw was good, thats what I'd buy.
As for new, a ms290 will work. My 65 year old step dad has had one for 10 years, cuts at least 8 cord a year with it, and he loves it. Personally, I don't , but he and litterally thousands of other people do. The left over money could buy you ppe and maybe even an inexpensive chain sharpener. 
In a nutshel, get the biggest saw oyu can afford, with the best dealer support. The only exception to this would be if oyu like to work on saws, but it doesn't sound like you do.


----------



## allthegross (Dec 11, 2007)

*husqvarna*

ok i will admit it 6 years ago i built a new house and had a fireplace installed. the first year i went to home depot and bought a wild thing  . i cut a tree down on the property cut it to length and then split it by hand this probably took me a total of 48 hours of work. the next year i installed a wood insert with 3 zone heating and started to burn 4 to five cord of wood per year. the wild thing no longer cut it and my splitting maul gave me a splitting back. as they say live and learn. Now i get most of my wood from the local tree company's four to five cord delivered in 8 to 10 ft lenghts. i have now purchased a husky 359 WOW what a difference. i used to sharpen both chain saws and just switch when one was dull the wild thing is a joke i wont even use it anymore if the husky gets dull i go to the garage and brake out the dremmel to and sharpen it on the spot. a friend of mine shares in the wood and cutting he ownes a stihl that i have used and i still prefer the 359 husky it has huge power cut through oak like butter...so my vote goes to husqvarna


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 12, 2007)

Blackdoggy,

What Stihl chain are you buying? I would be interested in anything that would hold up that well. The carbide chains are more than $100 per chain and have to be sharpened with special tools. 

Matt


----------



## Tazman1602 (Dec 12, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> Blackdoggy,
> 
> What Stihl chain are you buying? I would be interested in anything that would hold up that well. *The carbide chains *are more than $100 per chain and have to be sharpened with special tools.
> 
> Matt



Hey Matt did you buy a saw yet? Thought I'd ask if you had a link to the hard faced or carbide chains you guys are referring to. Haven't been able to find any yet and I have searched. Geez theres a wealth of information here.

Man this site is something. Wife is gonna kill me if I start collecting chainsaws........

Art
1980 Pro-Mac 610, 2006 Husky 353


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 12, 2007)

If you're within 200 miles of Urbana, Il I'll sell you my MS280 and drive it to you: less then 10 hours on powerhead, new air filter, extra chain(I think, will have to look). 20" bar.
Price negotiable. I rarely use it now...the 361/440/046 are the saws of choice

mark

PM if interested


----------



## abohac (Dec 24, 2007)

*Jonsered or Husky*

If you can save a little more money, buy a Jonsered 2171. It is going to cost you about $625 but you won't be sorry. It just screams. I use it mostly on dead elm about 10-12 inches. You can really make wood with this saw.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 24, 2007)

abohac,

At that price I would buy a Stihl MS361. Not because I have anything against Jonsered but because there is no dealer support for them in my area. I just can't see myself spending that much on a saw.

Matt


----------



## abohac (Dec 29, 2007)

*Matt*

Do the specs on the stihl 361 compare with the 2171? Because I agree with you that 624 is a lot but I always found Stihl to be a little more?


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 29, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, the Jonsered 2171 is the same as the Husky 372xp. That puts it at a 70cc class saw. More weight but more CCs. Not sure on HP.

Matt


----------



## clearance (Dec 29, 2007)

abohac said:


> Do the specs on the stihl 361 compare with the 2171? Because I agree with you that 624 is a lot but I always found Stihl to be a little more?



The 2171 is a bigger saw, and it will blow away a 361 like its standing Stihl. I have one, its a sweetheart, just like a 372.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 29, 2007)

Also I think the Jonsered 2171 is pushing $700. No dealers around so online would be the only way to buy any of the Jonsered saws for me. I think the Jonsered compares more closely to the MS440. 

Matt


----------



## TobyNC (Dec 30, 2007)

Howdy all, I've been reading these post with interest. I'm kinda like Tazman1602, I've got a 610 (20" is bar of choice) that is 25+ years old, and i'm thinking about a new saw. Now a little background, I own a dumptruck, and i get alot of my wood from clearing jobs (dirty), I also cut out of pushups (piles), size ranges from 2-3in. to 40+ in. 8'-16'. Now what i'm looking for, is a saw that gets little to no maint. Might never see the inside of a shop,fill it up w gas/oil, maybe a file from time to time (bar and chain as needed), gets rode hard and put up wet. That said, I do take care of my stuff. (grin) I'm kinda looking at staying in the 59-60cc range, might go alittle higher. The MS 390, MS 361, Husky 359, are what I been looking at. I have 1 Husky,and 2 Stihl dealers close. What do yaw'l think . Toby


----------



## Saw Bones (Dec 30, 2007)

aandabooks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I posted this question quite a while ago over the chainsaw forum. I figured I'll post it here because there seems to be a slight difference in the type of people that populate this forum. Here is the question:
> 
> ...



I would make the trip to the Dolmar dealer and look at the 510, or 5100. I just got a 510 not long ago and I love it. Best saws for the money I think. 

the 510 was about $325, and the 5100 is around $429 in my part of the country.:greenchainsaw: 

You cant go wrong with a Husky or a Stihl either.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 30, 2007)

Toby,

I am in the same situation saw wise as you. Those are basically the saws that I have narrowed it down to. The 361 is out of the price range but the Dolmar 6400 is on the list. The 359 is going to be out in the next day or two with Husky shutting down internet sales. The Dolmar would be bought online. The 5100 is $389 around here but doesn't seem to be enough to occasionally run a 24" bar. Probably going to end up buying a 390 with a 24" bar and then buy an 18" for 95% of my cutting. 

I started a thread in the chainsaw forum a couple of days ago and with my requirements for a chainsaw now that Husky online sales are coming to an end. I was thinking about buying a 359 from one of the online dealers but the common consensus was that it wouldn't run a 24" bar well with the small bar mount.

Matt


----------



## SWI Don (Dec 30, 2007)

One thing I believe you mentioned was visiting a John Deere dealer looking at Stihl saws. What about one of the JD (Efco) Saws. Sounds like their ~60CC saw has some pretty good spunk and would probably fare well against the Stihl saws you are looking at. I noticed there was some follow up discussions over on the Chainsaw forum in the last week and the prices seemed very reasonable and the respones were positive.

Good luck in your search.

Don


----------



## wampum (Dec 30, 2007)

Amick's has some good deals on 5100's.Several guys are picking up used makita 6401's at home depot fairly cheap.Later on you can droop a 7900 jug and piston in it for about 200.00 or less.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 30, 2007)

I stopped by a Home Depot in the Chicago suburbs earlier this week when I was up visiting relatives. They didn't have any for sale. Not sure I would want what they did have as they were pretty beat up. 

The John Deere dealership I stopped at had one Deere saw and I think it was 55cc version. Not sure on the price but I have seen some good comments about them here on AS.

I would probably go for the 6400 over the 5100 with the Dolmar line. It would be a sale from Amick's if I did go that route.

Matt


----------



## Knotdodger (Dec 30, 2007)

I do all of my cutting with a MS361 and Ms180. Although I ran into some oak yesterday that I could have easily used a 460 on.. 30plus inches. Two cuts with the 361 and walaaaa. Pssttt... Maybee next year a 660 for those rare finds...hehe


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 30, 2007)

Well its almost next year now. I cut up a 37" soft maple in a guys front yard last year with a Poulan 2775 20" and Craftsman 18" 42 cc. Slow going but I eventually got the job done. I was doing the guy a favor since he couldn't do it himself. Worked out to 5 trailer loads.

A 361 would probably be the ideal saw but it doesn't fit in the budget.

Matt


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 30, 2007)

Matt,

The end of this summer I melted the piston in my $150 special from walmart cutting up 32 inch poplar logs for firewood. At that point in time I proceeded to head down to sears and buy a comparable replacement. Got it home, fired it up, made one cut with it and took it back. Then headed over to my stihl dealer and was sold the MS290 with a 20" bar with the stihl sharpening kit for just under $350. So long as I can keep the bar out of the dirt it holds a good edge and has cut anything with power to spare that I have sank the bar into. Over the weekend I just fell a dead sycamore that was close to 40" across. The saw cut through it like butter and never slowed down a bit. My vote goes for the MS290.

Bobby


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 30, 2007)

Bobby,

That is probably where I am headed. I want to buy a brand new saw. I don't work on them myself and I am thinking this will be my last saw for a while. Probably go the 310/390 route for a little more power. The 290/310/390s are widely put down here at AS. It seems that since they are not professional grade and the power-to-weight ratio being bad by comparison to other saws.

Matt


----------



## Dok (Dec 31, 2007)

Not true at all! Those are all great saws and will last a long long time cutting firewood. Go for it!
Dok


----------



## spike60 (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting thing about this thread is how much wood Matt has been cutting with the 3 saws he already owns. Saws that on this site would be dismissed as completely inadequate for the job. It may take a little longer, but he still has a good pile of wood at the end, right?

I see this more often than you would think. Guys come in and want to know what they can get for $200. Sometimes a guy comes in for a chain for an old XL12 or Mac 10-10. Their feeling is if the saw is doing it's job, it doesn't need to be replaced. To many people saws aren't a hobby. They are a tool to cut firewood to save money, so the least they can spend, the better. 

Granted, power is seductive, and once you have it you don't want to go back to the smaller saws. But to a lot of guys, price and weight are equally important.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 31, 2007)

I cut a hell of alot more wood with that poulan than it was ever designed to cut and I was working it harder than it was ever designed to be worked the day that the piston melted in it. Am I dissapointed with it? Abolutly not. Though since firewood it my primary heat and I can only afford one saw every couple of years I spent a couple extra dollars and bought a replacement that had a reputation for reliability. I am definatly satisfied with the saws balance and performance for what I am using it for. And would recommend it to anyone looking to use it in the same manner that I am.


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 31, 2007)

While I'll be buying a better more powerful saw here very shortly, the Poulan or Craftsman will still be going to cut wood. And if they were to both die, I wouldn't have either one of the repaired. It would be time to go buy another. I have too many chains for either just to hang all of them up on the pegboard. Plus they have been reliable and if I figure up how much wood I have cut with them while they sip gas, the cutting is pretty cheap.

Matt


----------



## pacman (Dec 31, 2007)

*Good Choice*



gtstang462002 said:


> Matt,
> 
> The end of this summer I melted the piston in my $150 special from walmart cutting up 32 inch poplar logs for firewood. At that point in time I proceeded to head down to sears and buy a comparable replacement. Got it home, fired it up, made one cut with it and took it back. Then headed over to my stihl dealer and was sold the MS290 with a 20" bar with the stihl sharpening kit for just under $350. So long as I can keep the bar out of the dirt it holds a good edge and has cut anything with power to spare that I have sank the bar into. Over the weekend I just fell a dead sycamore that was close to 40" across. The saw cut through it like butter and never slowed down a bit. My vote goes for the MS290.
> 
> Bobby



I have a ms290 .It is really a work horse .I am a hard worker and I have to have a tool that will stand up to the pressure that I dish out .You really made a good choice just like me . I was going to buy a bigger saw but the dealer told me that the 290 was all I needed He was right .

Mike


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 31, 2007)

You guys are all correct in my opinion. I started out with a ms290 as my first new saw, then traded it in for the 441. I have since built an 029Super, same basically as the MS290. I have more saws than I need, and bigger saws than I need for the most part. (Arboristsite's fault). Anyway them 290's sure have cut a lot of firewood and taken some abuse. Another plus being parts are all over the place and pretty cheap by stihl parts standards. I never thought the 029/290 was too heavy, I just cut wood with it.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I have been a 290 advocate here on AS for some time now... and getting bashed about it. The 290 cuts and cuts and cuts. And I run it with 18" and 20" bars. And it cuts and cuts and cuts...


----------



## Dok (Dec 31, 2007)

windthrown said:


> Well, I have been a 290 advocate here on AS for some time now... and getting bashed about it. The 290 cuts and cuts and cuts. And I run it with 18" and 20" bars. And it cuts and cuts and cuts...



I was wondering when you would show up! Lets talk this guy into a 290, it will be a first for AS  A 290 is all he will ever need, if he wants more a 310 or 390 would be fine. No need for a pro saw to cut wood. 
Dok


----------



## aandabooks (Dec 31, 2007)

It seems to be the way I'm headed. Good dealer close to home. Solid sounding saw. All I want to do is cut wood for the day and put the saw away. Take it out next time and have it cut again. If I bought the 310 or 390 would I still be welcome into Windthrown's Boat Anchor Club?

Matt


----------



## WVhunter (Jan 1, 2008)

Just buy what you like, what fits in your budget, what feels right in your hands. It doesn't matter what everybody else thinks or uses, get what you can afford and what will suit your needs and go cut wood. 
Tom


----------



## computeruser (Jan 1, 2008)

aandabooks said:


> It seems to be the way I'm headed. Good dealer close to home. Solid sounding saw. All I want to do is cut wood for the day and put the saw away. Take it out next time and have it cut again. If I bought the 310 or 390 would I still be welcome into Windthrown's Boat Anchor Club?
> 
> Matt




Nothing at all wrong with heading that way - you've got the right saw in mind for that job.


----------



## turbo (Jan 1, 2008)

If you only have 400 to spend, you can get a brand new ms280 for that.Maybe not a talked about saw it wont let you down!


----------



## aandabooks (Jan 1, 2008)

Is a 280 going to occasionally run a 24" bar?

Matt


----------



## pacman (Jan 2, 2008)

*true*



WVhunter said:


> Just buy what you like, what fits in your budget, what feels right in your hands. It doesn't matter what everybody else thinks or uses, get what you can afford and what will suit your needs and go cut wood.
> Tom



WHAT YOU SAID !


----------



## Knotdodger (Jan 2, 2008)

I have cut quite a bit of firewood with my poulans and homlites too. My homelite made me quite a bit of money in southern alabama during hurricane Ivan.. You can cut anything with the right amout of time. 

My dad always ran Mac's. Thats what I was going to buy was a MS290. That was the budget. I just lucked out and got a new 361 at an industrial supply store in Ft. Wayne ind. for 350 dollars. My little 33cc Homelite is still going. I put it through the ringer in Alabama..


----------



## windthrown (Jan 2, 2008)

aandabooks said:


> It seems to be the way I'm headed. Good dealer close to home. Solid sounding saw. All I want to do is cut wood for the day and put the saw away. Take it out next time and have it cut again. If I bought the 310 or 390 would I still be welcome into Windthrown's Boat Anchor Club?
> 
> Matt



Yah, you can be in the club. May as well make the 290 club the 290/310/390 club. I might even make you president, as Lake became a dictator in less than a day.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 2, 2008)

Knotdodger said:


> I
> My dad always ran Mac's. Thats what I was going to buy was a MS290. That was the budget. I just lucked out and got a new 361 at an industrial supply store in Ft. Wayne ind. for 350 dollars. My little 33cc Homelite is still going. I put it through the ringer in Alabama..



$350 for a 361!!!! Wow, that is a sweet deal. You could sell it used for a lot more than that. Congrats.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 2, 2008)

turbo said:


> If you only have 400 to spend, you can get a brand new ms280 for that.Maybe not a talked about saw it wont let you down!



The 280 has less power than the boat-anchor 290 though. And costs more. Better built, better handle, but stihl a lot of plastic. Also the factory only recommends a 18 inch bar max for the 280 (which is odd, as a 260 can wear a 20 inch bar and it has less power than either of these others). 

As for the question about a 24 inch bar, Stilh only recommends the 390 with that size bar (what the factory recommends). In softwood you can go longer, and with skip you can also go longer though.


----------



## Lagrue (Jan 4, 2008)

TonyG said:


> the 361 is the best of the bunch...great all around saw. Not too heavy that you can't de-limb with it, powerful enough to buck up some large wood.




I have a husky 350, and an old husky 264 that I found in a road ditch. It has lost alot of compression but it still will outcut the crap out of the 350. It will smoke it. Next new saw I buy will be bigger than the 350 for sure. I priced a husky rancher the other day. It was under 400.


----------



## aandabooks (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I went and bought a saw at a local dealer with a great rep in the area. Stuck to the budget and bought a MS310. Decided against the MS390 because it would put me too close to wanting to drop another $100 and look at the MS361. At that point all I might hear is the gunshot from when my wife kills me!!!! Had them put a 18" bar on it. Extra loop of RSC chain, 6 pack of Stihl Ultra, gallon of bar oil and a case (came free with a promotion) out the door was $424.

I'll have to pick up at least another couple of chains. I've found some online sellers with much better prices than the dealer. 24" b&c I'll pick-up on ebay. Found a guy selling Forester pro top B&C combo for $40. They any good?

Talking to the dealer I told him what I have been running and he said that the 310 will really cut down on time. When I told him I've been running safety chain, he said the 310 will make it seem like I've been cutting with a handsaw. I've tried my buddies in a couple of cuts and it certainly looks that way.

Matt


----------



## WVhunter (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats on the new saw, I hope you enjoy it.
Tom


----------



## cjcocn (Jan 4, 2008)

WVhunter said:


> Congrats on the new saw, I hope you enjoy it.
> Tom



x2

Congrats, Matt!


----------



## aokpops (Jan 5, 2008)

sthil makes a good bush saw. if you want to cut bush


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2008)

*Congrats on the 310!*

You are now in the 290 Club. There is a guy on Ebay that sells the GB Pro Top 24" bar and chain for a good price. That is a good bar (the one I have in 24"). A solid bar is better. A few tips for you on the 310: 

A suggestion for starting your saw with no decomp button is to drop start it. Far easier on you and the saw. Hold the top bar in you right hand and pull on the strater with your left, while lowering the saw slightly with your right. If you start it on the ground like they recommend, you will more than likely get nailed in your left hand/wrist if you do not have an absolute tight grip and are paying attention. Only real issue I have with starting the 290... I drop start all my saws though. 

One other issue on that particular line of saw is the summer-winter flippey thingey. I find that if you set the thingey to winter mode, it gets a lot more chips and crap in the filter and faster than in summer mode. It seems to run fine in summer mode, as does the 361, down to freezing. The 210 and 025 run better below 40 degrees F. in winter mode (else the carb tends to ice up and they do not idle right). 

The oiler should be set at E (center) for the 18" bar. You will want to up the oil output to high with a 24" bar. 

Enjoy... your boat anchor! And they are easy to mod if you want a little more power.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Jan 5, 2008)

windthrown said:


> A suggestion for starting your saw with no decomp button is to drop start it. Far easier on you and the saw. Hold the top bar in you right hand and pull on the strater with your left, while lowering the saw slightly with your right. If you start it on the ground like they recommend, you will more than likely get nailed in your left hand/wrist if you do not have an absolute tight grip and are paying attention. Only real issue I have with starting the 290... I drop start all my saws though.
> 
> One other issue on that particular line of saw is the summer-winter flippey thingey. I find that if you set the thingey to winter mode, it gets a lot more chips and crap in the filter and faster than in summer mode. It seems to run fine in summer mode, as does the 361, down to freezing. The 210 and 025 run better below 40 degrees F. in winter mode (else the carb tends to ice up and they do not idle right).
> 
> ...



I drop start mine the other way around... I hold the saw by the upper hand grip with my left and pull the starter with my right... As doing it this way I do not feel as though the saw has the oppourtunity to go anywhere but away from me. I found on my 290 that once the temps got down to the high 40's- low 50' the carb started icing and not wanting to idle properly... At that point I actually read my owners manual and discovered the summer/winter modes. Switched it over to winter mode and been running strong ever since. 

With the oiler on my 20" bar again when it got cold and the oil started to thicken up and not move so easily I found my chain running dry. At that time I broke down and read the entire owners manual front to back twice and never found an accurate decription of where the oil adjustment was. Manual kept referanceing the bottom of the saw... Didn't say anything about it being recessed into the botton part of the anti-vibratory handgrip. But since having discovered it I have turned the oiler all the way up and reduced the constant need for sharpening the chain. I imagin as it warms back up I will have to turn it back some but until then it will stay where it is.


----------



## aandabooks (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome to the club. I haven't got the saw in any wood yet. I don't have anything in the yard that needs cut or would provide a true test.

I do the drop starting the way gtstang does. Handle bar in left hand, pull rope in right. Just the way I've always done it. I started the saw last night just to hear it run and it fired in one pull on full then one pull when on half. Like the way the throttle locks on. I didn't have the chain brake set though. I'm going to have to remember that. My other saws don't have that feature and I'm always grabbing for the throttle to try to keep the saw running.

Windthrown, can you PM me the sellers username? I found one guy with a 24" Forester in his store for $40 plus shipping.

Matt


----------



## windthrown (Jan 5, 2008)

I PM'd you the Ebay seller. 

New 25" GB Pro Top bar, 3/8, 0.050 with new Carlton A1LM chain for $53 plus UPS shipping (realistic shipping price). Bar/chain is specifically listed for fitting the MS310. He says thet the Carlton chain is comparable to Stihl RS, but it looks more like RM to me. ??? Either way, its non-safety and good stuff, bar and chain complete with shipping are about the price of a 25" Stihl ES bar alone at a Shihl dealer (less if you have to pay sales tax). 

If I did not already have one, I would buy one of these. He has 2 left.


----------



## Knotdodger (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats on the Stihl...


----------



## Knotdodger (Jan 5, 2008)

> $350 for a 361!!!! Wow, that is a sweet deal. You could sell it used for a lot more than that. Congrats




Long story but here is the short version. Industrial supply store had about four dozen 290's there and one 361 period. No price tag on said 361, I asked how much. The Kid said , not supposed to have that saw here just 290's. You can have it for the same price.. Dry mouth, started shaking...... Pay the man and get back to michigan before they change thier mind.. the kid.

Otherwise I would of bought the farmboss.. that fit the budget....


----------



## TobyNC (Jan 6, 2008)

*congrats on new saw*

Aandabooks, hope you get many years of use out of it.

Knotdodger you should be ashamed of your self.....grin But if it was me I might have kissed him before I left. 

I went ahead and got the 361 too, not as good a deal , but at last years price. I guess I shouldn't have taken the wife with me to window shop. She looked me in the eye, and said "you know your going to buy it, do it now and save all that fuel" Gotta love them women........but I sure ain't looking forward to the " you got a new saw, now I want " grin


----------

